# progress at my ranch



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

Two years ago I fufilled a life long dream and bought my own place in Brackettville TX. To say the least it was a diamond in the rough. Over the past two years I have made monthly trips, usally four day weekends making improvements every trip. I wanted to post some before and after pics of the Cabin that we are transforming into a small house. All of the work has been done DIY with the help of some great friends and family.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Looks like it is coming around. I know you are happy and proud and you should be. Congratulations


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Countless hours and gallons of sweat ( plus a bunch of duckies). It's well worth it. Good job, and keep us updated.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Living the dream, what could be better. Congrats! :cheers: 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

Quite a transformation. Nice work.


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Lookin good!! Way to go!!!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Nice work, brother.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nice! Congrats.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

very nice. Looks like you have plenty of helpers too.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Nice back deck. Many good times to come.


----------



## Grizzly1 (Dec 12, 2008)

Super nice place and I"m sure there will be many good memories made there, did you build a whole new house/cabin in front or is the new part an add-on to the pre-existing structure?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Saaweeet!! awesome cabin, congrats


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

looking good Jason


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Amazing !!! You have a good team put together for sure..


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Looking good!

TH


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

Grizzly1 said:


> Super nice place and I"m sure there will be many good memories made there, did you build a whole new house/cabin in front or is the new part an add-on to the pre-existing structure?


We are using the existing structure&#8230; One of the guys helping owns a truss company, with his knowledge we are placing the trusses right over the flatt roof. It is truly amazing how this has transformed the look of the place... I will post a few more pics tonight....


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Post some pics of the trophies your raising also 


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

Went back to the Ranch for another work weekend. This time we finished the roof. I can honestly say, I dont think I have worked that hard in my life. Eleven hour days at 100 plus degrees. It took us four days.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking good Jason 


Sent from somewhere in Texas.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Man thats great but be sure an watch the heat. It will get ya.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Man,
I wish that I had that kind of help when I built my cabin in Junction.
Tore my rotator culf in the process of getting it done.
The good news is : that it is done.

Yours looks great!
B.D


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like it is coming around, quite a transformation from the first set of pics! You should be happy and proud of your weekend accomplishments. Congrats....
I built a 800 sq ft house on my property down in LaSalle county on weekends. It's about 90% finish all I'm needing is the floors and countertops.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

That roof sure ties everything together. Good job! I'm so green with envy I had to pass some your way just to get rid of a little...Congrats....


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Y'all are doin' OK!

enjoy the peace out there!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Lucky dog Retirement Ready your a blessed man


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Huckle berry fin at its best!! Man,it's almost ready for me to come and kill something off of it ! Lookin good, lookin real good!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great. I wish I had place of my own to fart around on. Good on ya...


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

CHARLIE said:


> Man thats great but be sure an watch the heat. It will get ya.


Thanks guys for the kind remarks... I will try to keep the progress updated as we continue working. I also have some before and after pics of the inside I will post tonight after work...


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

Looking great! Congrats on your ranch! Hope you have a great season!


----------



## Richard P (Jun 20, 2010)

Man, you are living the life. I bet you have a ton of self satisfaction with the accomplishments made so far. These places have a never ending to do list. Enjoy it all!


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

*made another trip this weekend*

Wanted to give a update on the progress at the ranch. We decked and trimmed the underneath portion of the back deck and replaced the french doors. Next trip we are going to hang both porch ceiling fans and the six flush mount speakers for the out door TV. Im also considering adding some small puck lights for the evenings when you dont want the bright lights from the fans. I will attach a few pics of the progress.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice, that is my dream to fill one day. Congrats


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This is my first time to see this thread. I am very envious. It brings back many good memories of Bracketville. In the late 50's early 60's my dad coached at Baylor. There was a Baylor ex that had a rather large ranch out of Bracketville, Happy Shahan. He would have the coaches down every year for a deer/quail hunt. His land is where the Alamo, with John Wayne was filmed, and one year the coaches were down there hunting while they were filming the movie. The coaches and the actors, including John Wayne and Chill Wills would head to Mexico to party after filming. I was little at the time so I am sure i did not get the whole story.

My dad became good friends with the ranch foreman, I believe his name was Bill Foreman. He had two boys, one my age, one a year younger. After the coaches hunt my dad would take me back down there to hunt. Have some great memories of hunting Bracketville.

You have a great looking place. I am sure you are enjoying it.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

When you're sitting down on the porch is the railing in you line of site or do you look under it, over it? Looks like it could have been a tad lower to me.

The place looks great and you'll get many years of enjoyment out of it.

TH


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

The rail is a bit high, we have debated that issue many times and always decide to keep it the way it is. the current hight is perfect for standing and glassing, we seem to be doing that often when on the back deck.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

shaggydog said:


> This is my first time to see this thread. I am very envious. It brings back many good memories of Bracketville. In the late 50's early 60's my dad coached at Baylor. There was a Baylor ex that had a rather large ranch out of Bracketville, Happy Shahan. He would have the coaches down every year for a deer/quail hunt. His land is where the Alamo, with John Wayne was filmed, and one year the coaches were down there hunting while they were filming the movie. The coaches and the actors, including John Wayne and Chill Wills would head to Mexico to party after filming. I was little at the time so I am sure i did not get the whole story.
> 
> My dad became good friends with the ranch foreman, I believe his name was Bill Foreman. He had two boys, one my age, one a year younger. After the coaches hunt my dad would take me back down there to hunt. Have some great memories of hunting Bracketville.
> 
> You have a great looking place. I am sure you are enjoying it.


Hunted across the road from them on the Martin many years ago. Wasn't the 50's or 60's by any means but long enough ago where we logged a few stories at the "top of the hill" in Acuna as well. I always liked that lil town of Bracketville.:texasflag


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Looking good Jason, how's the deer looking this year?


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice job and a great place to have a place.


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

Folsetth said:


> Looking good Jason, how's the deer looking this year?


A few pics of the deer on my place.. The oldest deer on my place is four years old we shot it out before we started restocking..


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

*Wanted to post a few update pics*

We have made several trips since I last updated this post. Here and a few for the guys that have been following the progress.


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

*few more*

pics


----------



## H and P ranch (Mar 6, 2006)

*pics*

pics


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dude, take a break. You are making us look bad. 

I would like to see a picture from inside the cabin looking out across the back porch with a "cold one" sitting on the rail. You have a great looking place there.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

Let's see the progress if those animals Jason


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Very nice, you've done an excellent job!!!


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## Phinest Phishing (Feb 17, 2012)

Quite the transformation. Looks great! Great looking deer to boot!


----------

